# Just my story



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so glad I found this forum. I came on this forum and said a little but never told my story.

I have been with my husband for a long time. We have two beautiful church involved young ladies. In April of 2010, I got really upset with my husband on our anniversary. We never had a real fight (which some say that is actually a problem if a couple doesnt fight). Anyway, I really had my husband on a pedestal because he does so much for us but I always had issues with our communication and thought we didn't communicate or affectionate. Then I saw he got really close with a co-worker and I was so hurt by it. I felt like the attention he should have been giving me was being given to this co-worker. Anyway, long story short. I felt so betrayed that I looked at the things that always bothered me in our relationship like communication and affection and I used that as my reason for standing firm on him changing or our marriage would be over. 

I was a very very affectionate woman but toned it down to make things ok at home since he wasnt as affectionate. When I saw his phone patterns with this co-worker I put my foot down firm on our marriage. He has gone through hell with me. (note-never looked at the phone bill because I never had a reason tountil she called on our anniversary) I always made excuses for his non affection and after I had my second child, i worked out and got back in a size four and i was hurt when he was the only one not complimenting me. So then I looked at our overall marriage and how much I'd changed and wanted out. I don't know what kind of attraction, friendship he had with this co-worker but I finally sat him down and broke it down. After that, he really tried to make things right, he wanted his family and he wanted his marriage. 

I know that my husband came out of his comfort zone and learned how to express himself more and not take me for granted like couples do when they have been together a long time. Anyway, I thought I didn't love him anymore and wanted to be single, but he has stepped it up so much as a husband (he has always been a great father, provider) and I just have to say I'm so glad we worked it out and see how much we mean to each other again. I love him so much. Everything I use to wish he'd do he now does. I just love my husband so much again. 

I'm saying all this to say that we have needs and wants and I see a lot of people start post or threads off saying "my spouse is great but"- - ------ if your spouse is great and it can be worked out, really work on it because I was gone. I felt so betrayed and I have come around. I have cousins my age that are wanting a child and wanting to be married but still single and wishing for a family and a husband. The dating scene is scary. Getting to know someone and being able to trust someone is huge is this day. I just felt like I needed to tell my story and not be on here giving my opinion like my life was so perfect. Sorry if I :sleeping:


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

AWESOME!!! I loved reading this!!! We got married at 16 and 17 because she was pregnant and we celebrated 39 years last summer. Our relationship was far from perfect. There is no way it would have lasted if each of us was not willing to change. It takes hard work to change and it takes patience. It is awesome that your husband came around. Unfortunately it does not always work out that way.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

That's wonderful! Sometimes we men do take our wonderful wives for granted. We get lazy. We forget that at one time we felt like we couldn't live without her. There have been times in our marriage that we were like that. Usually I catch it in time, but not always. Sometimes she gets hurt and I have to hustle to patch things up.

One thing my wife does now is dress really sexy when we go out. She gets men's attention and I guess it spurs the competitiveness in me. I start competing with others for her attention and of course she always gives it completely to me. She's the girl every man wants to take home from the bar, but I'm the man she comes home with. :smthumbup:


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> AWESOME!!! I loved reading this!!! We got married at 16 and 17 because she was pregnant and we celebrated 39 years last summer. Our relationship was far from perfect. There is no way it would have lasted if each of us was not willing to change. It takes hard work to change and it takes patience. It is awesome that your husband came around. Unfortunately it does not always work out that way.


Thank you and you're right. We both had to change. Gosh 39 years. AMEN!


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

sandc said:


> That's wonderful! Sometimes we men do take our wonderful wives for granted. We get lazy. We forget that at one time we felt like we couldn't live without her. There have been times in our marriage that we were like that. Usually I catch it in time, but not always. Sometimes she gets hurt and I have to hustle to patch things up.
> 
> One thing my wife does now is dress really sexy when we go out. She gets men's attention and I guess it spurs the competitiveness in me. I start competing with others for her attention and of course she always gives it completely to me. She's the girl every man wants to take home from the bar, but I'm the man she comes home with. :smthumbup:


Oh yes, I started doing that as well. He is all over me when I get home from work. I love it. Thanks for your post. Thas what I'm talking about!


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

sandc said:


> That's wonderful! Sometimes we men do take our wonderful wives for granted. We get lazy. We forget that at one time we felt like we couldn't live without her. There have been times in our marriage that we were like that. Usually I catch it in time, but not always. Sometimes she gets hurt and I have to hustle to patch things up.
> 
> One thing my wife does now is dress really sexy when we go out. She gets men's attention and I guess it spurs the competitiveness in me. I start competing with others for her attention and of course she always gives it completely to me. She's the girl every man wants to take home from the bar, but I'm the man she comes home with. :smthumbup:


:iagree: I don't think, however, that my wife thinks that she is as hot as she really is, especially for a woman in her 50s!! (take a look at my photo album) I love for her to dress sexy when we go out...then I can't wait to get her home and take it off of her!!


----------



## NaturalHeart (Nov 13, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> :iagree: I don't think, however, that my wife thinks that she is as hot as she really is, especially for a woman in her 50s!! (take a look at my photo album) I love for her to dress sexy when we go out...then I can't wait to get her home and take it off of her!!


Awww that is so sweet. She betta know she is hot. Beautiful PIC


----------

